# Sliding glass door replacement - identity needed



## wondergirl

I am trying to identify (in order to replace) a sliding glass door on a patio room. The only identifying marks are in the corner of the glass and they are as follows: 
TEMPERED
16CFR1201-CII
ANSI Z97.1-1984
1/8U SGCC-598
AFG
C3288

KM37021
BS6206A

The glass door has begun to lose its seal and the contractor who built our patio room has gone out of business and will not respond to my request to honor his lifetime guarantee of replacement.

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Windows on Wash

Pictures would help.

Vinyl?


----------



## wondergirl

The doors have a metal trim. Attached (if I am able to do this right) are pictures of the offending sliding glass door from outside, inside and then a picture of the whole patio room which will show you all the doors.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Aluminum slider.

Best bet is to contact a glazing company and they can re-make that panel for you.

It is tempered glass so you can really repair that failed IGU via the traditional methods that some folks sell it as, however, you could drill a hole in the spacer and go that route.

Glass needs to be re-made and whether or not it is under warranty is tough to tell without knowing the manufacturer.


----------



## jjackson

Looks like a builder grade door...can be hard to identify. Not sure where you are, but if you can take that door out and take to a glass co. They will replace it cheaply.


----------



## firehawkmph

Wonder girl,
why don't you check with any of the big or local companies that do the patio enclosure rooms, seeing as that's what you have. They should be able to either supply a replacement or point you in the right direction as to who the supplier or manufacturer of the door was. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## concretemasonry

Wondergirl -

I fyou are in a larger metro area, just call an glass company and have then come out to measure the glass.

I had a badly leaking over-sized door and the guy to doing the measurement has a panel on his truck and in about 20 minutes, he removed the door, replaced the IGU, cleaned the tracks, adjusted the door and was gone.

Dick


----------



## Mom2012!

Dear Wondergirl,
Did you ever find out the manufacturer of those doors? I need to replace a wood grill insert on my slider and I have the same information etched on the glas. Local home repair stores (even the large chains) have not been able to help me. Thanks,
Mom2012!


----------



## OpieGoneBad

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## rosofal

wondergirl,

were you able to find out the brand of you door. I have a sliding screen door that needs to be replaced and my sliding glass door has the same identifying marks. Thanks. rosofal


----------



## paintdrying

Screen doors are best ordered on line. You can maybe find the cheap bigbox screen doors. Screen doors are all a little different, and can be hard to find locally. You will still have to build the door if you order online.


----------



## FrankiesMom05

Did anyone ever find out who makes that glass door? I need to replace the handles and there are no other markings or stickers on the glass to let me know who make it? Please help out. Thanks


----------



## XSleeper

The mark on the glass does not indicate the door manufacturer... it indicates who made the glass... and who made the door doesn't matter anyway.

As mentioned by other replies, ANY commercial glass company will be able to make / change a fogged IGU in ANY door or window.


----------



## FrankiesMom05

I need to replace the handles on the sliding door, not the glass.


----------



## XSleeper

Try a site like Swisco or All About Doors. There are literally thousands of handles, you just need to find one that will work. With no manufacturer info or date of production, you will need to find a generic handle that matches the hole pattern and latch. Measure between the screw holes for starters.


----------



## Windows on Wash

You can try these folks as well. They are very helpful.

https://blainewindow.com/


----------

